# Straight up failed uni because of my SAS



## springdream (Mar 26, 2019)

I didn't talk to my teachers or other students and had no contacts with anyone and was too anxious and self conscious to participate or ask questions or attend sometimes... I don't want to drop out but at this rate I think I'm gonna have to


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dropped out twice. you can always go back to it later


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

That shouldn't, in itself affect your ability to pass. The whole thing about attendance is basically bs, lectures etc simply aren't a very good way to learn information. What could **** your ability to pass is if you believe this and don't do the reading behind the scenes.

And you are only talking about a pass, not a merit or distinction or whatever.

Also, make sure you contact the student support for your univ, in mine they drew up a learnign support plan (once I had provided evidence of my issues), and it basically gave me negotiated extensions to my deadlines.

You can also defer, pause your studies, all of that. No reason to fail nowadays, universities are extremely good with mental health problems in my experience (I went 20 years ago too and it was **** back then).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I dropped out of a post secondary music production course due to panic attacks and I’ve never done any kind of schooling since but agree, if you take some time to address your issues you can go back and also remember that you can get a lot of education through online courses now if you find you can’t go back to a classroom


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Don’t worry Springdream, I also dropped out when I was younger as I hated going to lectures and the class discussions we had. I’m now doing my degree finally at the age of 32. 

Life doesn’t have to follow the usual path of school then uni. Perhaps defer studies and try something different that feels better for you. Perhaps get some work/voluntary experience behind you and maybe this will boost your confidence for if you do decide to go back.

Wishing you all the best 🙂


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"Because of my SAS"

Yo, why u blaming us?

Jk, but really you could always take some time off if you wanted, just make sure that your school finances are taken care of and in order.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SplendidBob said:


> That shouldn't, in itself affect your ability to pass. The whole thing about attendance is basically bs, lectures etc simply aren't a very good way to learn information. What could **** your ability to pass is if you believe this and don't do the reading behind the scenes.
> 
> And you are only talking about a pass, not a merit or distinction or whatever.
> 
> ...


This^^

I made four stabs at college--four different schools. It was in the 70's and the term social anxiety hadn't been termed to my knowledge and as far as I knew there were no student support services etc. I felt completely alone and like a POS but it still shouldn't have dissuaded me from doing the work. I just couldn't see a point to it and gave up and it haunts me to this day. I really do believe if I could have seeked out a support system things might have been different.


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

I dropped out 11th grade of high school. Anxiety is gonna keep creeping up, until healing the deeper wound (s) , that keep causing it. And being more aware of it.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm gonna be real here.

_*If you can afford to*_ I guess you can drop out and try again later.

However, if you live in the US, or some other country where there is a strong psychiatry/psychology culture ...then I am sure that with a little effort you can find a local therapist ....to help you with your anxiety's so that you don't have to drop out.

If you live in an area where going to a therapist is highly tabooed. Then you can go a more private route and seek help online. There are online therapy websites.

Also, I don't know what your living situation in university is...but if it is a dormitory situation, maybe you can talk to a staff member...or a roommate.

Please try these options first before dropping out. Wasted opportunities are always a tragedy, and the older we get the more expensive it becomes.

This isn't like repeating a year in primary or secondary school...leaving university and coming back..is very expensive...so please try your best.

The feeling of wanting to give up, comes to all of us, especially for our subgroup with SA.

It can feel like nobody gets you. Nobody understands how much more energy it takes for us to be in social settings. How draining it can be...how frustratingly nerve-wrecking.

But just remember the world isn't truly _*against*_ us. People have better things to do than to collectively try to sabotage one person's life.

Early in my career in my first job...I had certain tasks that required good hand dexterity.
I play guitar, draw and build sculptures. My favourite toy as a kid was legos. So I know I am good with my hands. But SA kicked in...I got nervous, dropped things. Clients saw me drop things...I thought I would get fired.

But then...God bless this man. One of my supervisors pulled me aside and told me about when he was training in University...he told me how he was like me at my age...he said he once broke stuff during an exam ! Yet here he was.. years later in a senior position, master of his anxiety. He is still quiet, still keeps to himself...he did not magically become an extrovert....but he learned not to let his anxiety hinder his career.

So...if you are studying what you LOVE...do not let the anxiety monkey take that away from you.

Look in the mirror and tell that anxiety I WILL NOT LET YOU TAKE MY DREAM CAREER AWAY FROM ME !


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I dropped out of hs from bullying. Then I went back and finished my hs, got a scholarship for 1 year of uni, got denied a student loan for second year, and had to drop out. No way I could afford to go back now. I can't even get CCs, let alone bank loans. I'd just fail all my courses anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be about how OPs addiction to this forum (similar to video games) is causing him to fail all his classes.


----------



## AgapeOverEros (Dec 16, 2013)

If there is anyway that you can hang on until you graduate then I suggest you do so. Take me for example, I just graduated and got my bachelor's degree even though social anxiety and depression made it very difficult to do so. After you graduate you will get a degree that will boost your chances for higher paying jobs in the future, so look at it as an investment. As far as your depression and social anxiety, I suggest you start getting therapy and taking medication to deal with these problems ASAP so you can have a great future.


----------



## LovelyDiana (Dec 27, 2014)

I also can't talk in groups or make the effort to talk to my professors in person because of my SA. Because of that, I missed out on future friendships and connections that would have helped increase my socialization skills. One of the worse cases of SA for me was when I dropped out of nursing school two years ago because I chickened out of going to my first day of clinical rotation. It was around 5 in the morning when I had woken up to get ready but I couldn't force myself to get out of bed because of my SA. Then I went back to my old uni, changed degree, and is almost graduating. I'm going to make the effort of talking to my counselors on campus this semester when school starts again. Maybe talking to a counselor on campus could help and if not, talk to your doctor if they have any meds for you to take to help calm you down in social situations.


----------



## headphones (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry to hear that.


I have a bachelors and masters degrees and I am unemployed. Sometimes university is not the right choice.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Same here man. I’m a sophomore And I’m taking this semester off because my anxiety is ruining my grades. It doesn’t hurt to just take a break and work on yourself. Hopefully I go back feeling better and more confident.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

You must have meant SAD.

Same. It was the main, but not the only reason for me though. I just hated that degree I was doing and went there for wrong reasons. I'm not sure what would be if I didn't have SAD and what many people think comes just from SAD but it's deeper (inability to make friends, mental unhealthiness, general anxiety, depression, attention disorders etc). I'm wondering if I would be finishing that degree and becoming someone I'm not, with my true self totally lost like the person I was witnessing growing up. Would that disturbed part of me win? Something makes me think I still would willingly drop out.


----------



## jtd1974 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd say try and stick it out, but school and college was hell for me. When I think back it's like I spent the whole time trying to blend in, avoid talks, presentations etc. That's when I actually attended classes lol.

So if it's really getting you down, why not call it a day for now and try your hand at getting a job, any job, just to see how it feels.

I agree with the suggestion to reach out and make use of any uni support services that are available, though. It could be enough to make you feel you aren't so alone and get you through.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm forced to do presentations in a group project, and participate in sharing my ideas out in a group.

My major is psychology/neuroscience, and for psychology homework assignment I need to write 3-5 pages. An employee from the college said if I get good grades, I could create my own major. Y'all know what major I want besides neuroscience, when it comes to computational means.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Y'all know what major I want besides neuroscience, when it comes to computational means.


I took an AI sequence for my cs major years ago. They were actually fun classes. So much has changed and advanced since then. Have fun.



springdream said:


> I didn't talk to my teachers or other students and had no contacts with anyone and was too anxious and self conscious to participate or ask questions or attend sometimes... I don't want to drop out but at this rate I think I'm gonna have to


As others have mentioned, you can take a break from attending then return later when you feel more up to trying again. Also you can consider community colleges that have a ton of online classes these days, or a commuter uni where you don't have to live in a dorm. And personal computers (or your mobile phone) are so much more powerful than over a decade ago even better and more powerful than student lab room computers back then. Lots of educational tools ( examples: linux, or virtual linux free for download to pc, or anki flashcard tool (https://apps.ankiweb.net/)) feasible on one's pc , remote connection etc. possible.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't let anxiety ruin things! You are better than your anxiety.


I remember the unmedicated panic attacks and feeling stiff as a board at 4am worrying about a 10 point quiz, but I trudged through it anyway......and got my degree, even if it took almost six years.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had to drop out of college as well due to SA. Lots of colleges require public speaking and speech classes to graduate. I was not able to do that. I had panic attacks anyone I had to present in class. 


Im sure your smart enough to pass your classes you just need help with your social anxiety. See a Dr. or therapist may help. Don't give up though. You just need some support and advice / help.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

chrisinmd said:


> I had to drop out of college as well due to SA. Lots of colleges require public speaking and speech classes to graduate. I was not able to do that. I had panic attacks anyone I had to present in class.
> 
> Im sure your smart enough to pass your classes you just need help with your social anxiety. See a Dr. or therapist may help. Don't give up though. You just need some support and advice / help.


California requires one public speaking class. At least all the Cal States do. I took an online one that still had a few meetings to give the speeches. Think it was 5 speeches, so not so bad. I decided on "Interpersonal Communication" rather than "Public Speaking."

Other than that course I think I only had to give 6-10 presentations. Most of those were in classes I took for general ed. So it kind of depends on your major. I got beta blockers from the school clinic to stop the fight or flight response- fast heartbeat, sweaty palms, shakiness, basically freaking out. I still gave crappy presentations where I didn't look at the audience and just read my paper (which I know professors don't want you to do) but whatever. Usually they didn't give me too bad of a score for the presentation since they felt sorry for me I think.

Damn. Looking at the schedule of classes, now they don't even require in person meetings!!!



> Current Event Speech
> 5-7 minute presentation
> Connect a current event to a communication area from our class
> Outline required
> ...


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

komorikun said:


> California requires one public speaking class. At least all the Cal States do. I took an online one that still had a few meetings to give the speeches. Think it was 5 speeches, so not so bad. I decided on "Interpersonal Communication" rather than "Public Speaking."
> 
> Other than that course I think I only had to give 6-10 presentations. Most of those were in classes I took for general ed. So it kind of depends on your major. I got beta blockers from the school clinic to stop the fight or flight response- fast heartbeat, sweaty palms, shakiness, basically freaking out. I still gave crappy presentations where I didn't look at the audience and just read my paper (which I know professors don't want you to do) but whatever. Usually they didn't give me too bad of a score for the presentation since they felt sorry for me I think.
> 
> Damn. Looking at the schedule of classes, now they don't even require in person meetings!!!


Good job making it through the speech part of college classes. That was my problem. If I could go back in time I could have tried some medication like Xanax or Valium to relax me to get through the presentations. Or a shot of alcohol before hand! lol


----------



## jtd1974 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I wish I'd known about benzos and beta blockers back in my school and college days ...


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

jtd1974 said:


> Yeah, I wish I'd known about benzos and beta blockers back in my school and college days ...


I was lucky to know about them when I was in university. The presentation of my master thesis would have been hell without my buddy diazepam.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I know that feeling. Don't give up. In the middle of my degree I nearly died and took a year off. I ended up graduating with a 2:1 in the end, and my attendance in my final two years was around 25%. The anxiety was ruthless and agonising. I don't think I looked a single person in the eye in one class during my entire time there. It looked for a long time like I was going to fail. 

Don't give up. You will feel so incredibly proud of yourself when you graduate.


----------



## ukperson (Dec 9, 2019)

I managed to get out of doing presentations right until the final day of university. As part of my final year project I had to present my work to an assessment panel. It was kind of excruciating and all I could think about was how weird my voice sounded. I did a master's after that and again I got out of doing presentations apart from one case where the school said I could record myself on video instead of presenting in the lecture hall. I did about three takes and on the third one I just stopped caring and carried on recording through to the end.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

EndTimes said:


> I was lucky to know about them when I was in university. The presentation of my master thesis would have been hell without my buddy diazepam.


Diazepam was a friend of my quite frequently in my mid 20's and 30's as well. Works good. Unfortunately have a job that I am subject to random drug tests so I cant use it anymore.


----------



## Ashleygx (Jan 23, 2020)

Going through this right now. I don’t want to give up, but my SA has been so bad, I just can’t handle it. I talked to someone who used to take a lot of breaks from college. It took her years, but she’s finally finishing with a decent job. Like the majority, I want to rush though everything but I’m realizing that taking a break can really help. Sometimes you need a break to figure things out.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Due to a particular heavy year clubbing whilst consuming the essential recreationals, which was the law in the 90s, I jacked my degree in with about 5 weeks left to go.


No way could I be arsed to write a 40,000 word dissitation on quantity surveying. **** that I told the lecturer.


Two of my clown mates used to make me laugh at Uni when doing presentations, don't think I managed to finish any.


----------



## kungfufighting (Jan 31, 2020)

D'avjo said:


> Due to a particular heavy year clubbing whilst consuming the essential recreationals, which was the law in the 90s, I jacked my degree in with about 5 weeks left to go.
> 
> No way could I be arsed to write a 40,000 word dissitation on quantity surveying. **** that I told the lecturer.
> 
> Two of my clown mates used to make me laugh at Uni when doing presentations, don't think I managed to finish any.


You jacked in a quantity surveying degree? That is a good job.

I had to present my bachelors project but first tried to get out of it with a doctors note. They wouldn't have it, so on the day I took a load of beta blockers to try and stay calm. Made no difference.

At a graduate job interview I took 5 mg of diazepam. Made no difference except to make me dehydrated and give me a headache. Bombed all the interview stations and got angry with one of the interviewers.

On my masters degree I got out of presenting and they let me record a presentation at home instead. On the third try I made a mistake again but I just carried on to the end and sent it to the lecturer without watching the video back. Just couldn't be arsed anymore.

University was mostly horrible. Lecturers and staff were no interested and I often wondered why they were even doing the job. Some of the admin *****es were downright passive aggressive.

If you drop out, don't worry about it. Degrees are mostly worthless now unless it trains you in a job.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

I had similar experience in college it was hard sometimes. The all nighters were very painful and racing to get stuff done. Like others have mentioned presentations and speeches were the most triggering activites to do. I did them because we have to face our fears, but once school was done havent't done such activities since that is for sure. I hope OP and everyone can face what they must it is the only way to get better.


----------

